# Depreciation - How Long Before They Go Under £40k



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Looking around some used cars today and noticed a couple of GTR`s , Black Editions on a 59 Plate with Nav ( just like mine ) with anything from 10k miles to 20k miles ( low in any case ) and they are very low £40k`s :bawling:

I`m only interested in UK cars , so how long before they break well into the £30k`s or do you expect them to start to level off and stay around £40k

?????????


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

That's a very good question. I'd expect them to level off at high 30's but who knows?! I'm still unsure if i'm going to keep mine after the PCP is up or trade in. Heart says keep it, head says trade it.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I have seen quite a few non-nav 09's at the 38/39k level, so a 59 nav at 42/43k is spot on.

I am hoping that Topgear will add some further demand to help the price stay at this level!

The biggest unknown is what effect the warranty expiry has - its only 9 months until we see.

D


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

This question is weighing on my mind too. Just how long do I keep this car before it gets too expensive to trade up to something else?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Karls said:


> This question is weighing on my mind too. Just how long do I keep this car before it gets too expensive to trade up to something else?


Blimey - you haven't even blackened the tips of your 2nd aftermarket exhaust and you are thinking of selling!! :chairshot

D


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Someone asked me today what I thought mine would be worth in 12 months time when it is 3 years old. I reckon (private sale) between £35K and £38K assuming it's only covered about 10k-12k miles. Who knows. Not overly bothered at the minute though as it was never brought as a fan boi purchase.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Appreciate the posts and know the feeling. Having lost over £10k in depreciation in just over a year having bought a nearly new car, it is a touch worrying how low the prices will end up and knowing when to "get out of it" regardless of how much I love it.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Mine's not for sale. :chairshot She's a keeper  :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

well, equities lost a shed load more than my GTR today


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Aerodramatics said:


> Mine's not for sale. :chairshot She's a keeper  :thumbsup:


Yeah .... I`ve not ruled that out either but the ever decreasing prices are depressing :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

It will be like most any other car you have owned. In 3 Years it will be worth about 1/2 what you paid.  But hey ho who wants to sell it. 

Rich


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Rich-GT said:


> It will be like most any other car you have owned. In 3 Years it will be worth about 1/2 what you paid.  But hey ho who wants to sell it.
> 
> Rich


It's like every time I want to buy a piece of machinery, it's always top dollar but when I want to sell, they're never worth a thing. It's just the way it goes. I just look at how well it does the job in between times.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm potentially in the market for one, have just started looking, so far the ones that stand out have been;

2009 Nav 5k for £40,980
2010 4k for £44995
2011 2010MY 1.5k £51,995

It's a bugger because the 2010 has quite a few niceties over the 2009 not to mention a years more warranty, which for 5k makes the 09's less desirable to me, and the big jump in price from 2010 cars to the 2011 make the 2010 the best value, even though I'd love an 11 but the price is crazy. The 2011 meanwhile has a raft of upgrades, a full 3 yr warranty and half the servicing costs to maintain that warranty which makes this tempting to a degree but is it 20k better than a 2010.

With regards to Warranty, its a PITA to have to service every 6 months to keep it, so in turn that makes a 2009 with carte blanche to modify it a temptation so the argument goes full circle.

for me the question is, how confident do I feel owning one of these without a warranty? so do you go newer with piece of mind, or trade value for money against risk? There is no question the 09s are great vfm, especially as they have so much less to loose, but it all depends how well the car fares out of warranty because a money pit isn't much fun, this will become more apparent in time. I understand that Nissan will be offering a 2 year warranty extension which will boost the 09s for a little bit longer, but then again at what cost the warranty.....

Ho hum...maybe I'll just sit on the fence and wait for the 11s to come down in price!!!

Those who bought their cars for the original 52k price haven't fared too badly though.

cheers
Nito


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Well it was bound to happen.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

NITO said:


> I'm potentially in the market for one, have just started looking, so far the ones that stand out have been;
> 
> 2009 Nav 5k for £40,980
> 2010 4k for £44995
> ...


The 2010 car at £45K, is that a MY09 & does it have Nav? Quite a big difference between the 2010 & 2011 which if the the same car would make the 2010 by far the better bet 2nd hand.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Yes it is a 2010MY here but now sold;
Nissan : 2010 Black Edition GT-R - Sat Nav - Excellent Condition-Price Reduced 

At least I believe it is, didn't the 10's have darker wheels, on the auto trader link its also a '10' reg 2010.

ps. is there a visual link externally to tell the 09s and 10s apart?

Regards
Nito


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

There are already quite a few sub £40k,

2009 UK car here...£37k

Nissan : NISSAN GTR BLACK EDITION


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

NITO said:


> Yes it is a 2010MY here but now sold;
> Nissan : 2010 Black Edition GT-R - Sat Nav - Excellent Condition-Price Reduced
> 
> At least I believe it is, didn't the 10's have darker wheels, on the auto trader link its also a '10' reg 2010.
> ...


That's about right. Have you got a link to the later MY10 car?


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

NITO said:


> Yes it is a 2010MY here but now sold;
> Nissan : 2010 Black Edition GT-R - Sat Nav - Excellent Condition-Price Reduced
> 
> At least I believe it is, didn't the 10's have darker wheels, on the auto trader link its also a '10' reg 2010.
> ...


The 10`s have a different chassis number and also some extra cooling naca ducts underneath


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Paul,

The later one is sold, the link no longer works. I went to look at it on Saturday and it had already sold, was in the showroom and locked up. It was a bargain, 1,500 miles. Registered this year so plenty of warranty running 2010MY. It was on a 60 plate from memory, in black.

Was for sale at Folkestone Nissan dealer KAP (Kent Auto Panels).

It was on Autotrader.

Thanks Chris, I did have a look for the Naca duct in the rear undertray. So not visible cues externally then (without crawling underneath  ).

Cheers
Nito


----------



## jcg (Oct 7, 2009)

Frustratingly all the cars I have been stalking (me expecting a price drop) have sold almost straight away and the equivalent stuff that has been coming up is more expensive - it also seems that after a spurt of second hand cars coming available in April (presumably as a result of trade in for 2011 cars) the flow of "new" stuff has dried up considerably


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

There seem to be a lot of overpriced cars at dealers at the moment, relative to the ones that have sold. Personally I know what I want to pay for what I'm after and I'm happy to wait until they get to that price rather than pay over the odds.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

jcg said:


> Frustratingly all the cars I have been stalking (me expecting a price drop) have sold almost straight away and the equivalent stuff that has been coming up is more expensive - it also seems that after a spurt of second hand cars coming available in April (presumably as a result of trade in for 2011 cars) the flow of "new" stuff has dried up considerably


I`m glad to hear it. I also note that certain colours are holding a premium too.


----------



## jcg (Oct 7, 2009)

The dealer cars do seem to be £3-4k or more above the private stuff but even when I locate a low mileage, FSH, well cared for car at a dealer these also seem to be going quickly - the "benefit" of having to wait to buy to save a grand or so is beginning to pall. I think the issue is whether one really wants the car, if you do you have to pay the going rate (there is no right price)


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm referring to some of the dealers that have cars way above other cars, for example, advertising 2009 cars for 49k when nav models of equivalent miles are fetching 43k and 2010 models are 46.5k+, then there are 2010 cars same as these 47k cars asking 55k. There are 83 or more cars on ph and same on autotrader so clearly more cars than buyers currently and a lot have been for sale for quite a while. Such as the non nav 2009 for 38k, its a bargain really, ok it doesn't have satnav but it's a shedload less and could probably be haggled down further, the basic car is the same.

The cars I like are between 2.5k and 4k more than I'd like to pay and most of them are at dealers, which suggests that private sellers are obviously getting offered less for them. They're all in warranty so its not too big a deal if they come from a Nissan HPC or not. I'm not in any immediate hurry yet, as you say there may come a point when there's no sense holding out if its not going to happen but I think currently its still a buyers market, and in the current climate I'm still unsure whether its sensible to splash out this much on a car, which is keeping me somewhat grounded, unless of course I'm totally blown away and have to have one  roll on Saturday :smokin:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Regardless of how much the car has depreciated, I have loved having the Beast and never thought that I would have so much all-round ownership fun for such relatively low price outlay....wouldnt want to be in Bentley, R8 or Aston at the mo as their depreciation is frightening........:nervous:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

2009 Nissan Gt-R BLACK EDITION 2dr AUTO 3.8L

37,5K UK car

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...search/true/postcode/so225hd/page/9?logcode=p

34K UK Car


----------



## H20 MRV (Dec 18, 2011)

I lost 12k in 13 months on my Last M3!

But that's nothing, I lost 40k on my Porsche turbo..........


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

May 2009 I paid £53k

If in Jan 2012 it's worth £35-£40k, I cant help thinking that's not bad at all.

Okay I've spent thousands on the ruddy thing, but what the heck!


----------



## tony2759 (Mar 8, 2011)

Nito, Nissan offering a TWO year extension ?, where did you hear that ? 
For i understand that they won't extend, you have to go through one of those warranty companys. unless something new has happened, as i asked my main dealer and they said NO.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> May 2009 I paid £53k
> If in Jan 2012 it's worth £35-£40k, I cant help thinking that's not bad at all.
> Okay I've spent thousands on the ruddy thing, but what the heck!


I agree, the depreciation is not that bad for the type and performance of the vehicle.
The costs of keeping it on the road is more of a concern though, because that is not likely to reduce much as the years roll on, where the depreciation will.

Doesn't apply to MY11+ cars though, looks like they are going to lose £10k or so quite quickly.
And now Nissan's set prices have shown to be nonsense later in the year, people buying the new model when it comes out each year are getting hit more than anyone else.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

tony2759 said:


> Nito, Nissan offering a TWO year extension ?, where did you hear that ?
> For i understand that they won't extend, you have to go through one of those warranty companys. unless something new has happened, as i asked my main dealer and they said NO.


It seems dealers are offering Warranty extensions to owners for 1 year for £2600 and 2 years at just over 6k although its thought that was a typo and it should have been a 3 year extension for just over 6k.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

as5606 said:


> It seems dealers are offering Warranty extensions to owners for 1 year for £2600 and 2 years at just over 6k although its thought that was a typo and it should have been a 3 year extension for just over 6k.


Having seen the way Nissan prices things for GT-R owners for maximum possible liberty take/profit making I'd expect it not to be a typo...

I was quoted £3,200 for four tyres yesterday. With a straight face. And I had the pleasure of being ignored for five minutes while I waited by the service person who finished what she was doing on the computer, got up and left the room and then only spoke to me when she came back.

I am so glad my regular car is a Skoda, the customer service is amazing by comparison. And they don't take the pee then drop the price substantially when you say no.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

CT17 said:


> Having seen the way Nissan prices things for GT-R owners for maximum possible liberty take/profit making I'd expect it not to be a typo...
> 
> *I was quoted £3,200 for four tyres yesterday.* With a straight face. And I had the pleasure of being ignored for five minutes while I waited by the service person who finished what she was doing on the computer, got up and left the room and then only spoke to me when she came back.
> 
> I am so glad my regular car is a Skoda, the customer service is amazing by comparison. And they don't take the pee then drop the price substantially when you say no.


WTFF?! £2000 was taking the p1ss, but £3,200?
I guess because they have a monopoly they think they have you over a barrel.

How come nobody has challenged Nissan's monopoly for the Dunlops? Surely breaks all sorts of trading laws.

Anyway, Michelin will sell thousands of MPSS when they finally come out in the right size. In the meantime buy the Bridgestones or R888s.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

as5606 said:


> It seems dealers are offering Warranty extensions to owners for 1 year for £2600 and 2 years at just over 6k although its thought that was a typo and it should have been a 3 year extension for just over 6k.


What a complete joke those prices are. Hopefully nobody will be stupid enough to buy one; both Middlehurst and Litchfield, to name two, have already set up aftermarket warranties that are supposed to be at least as comprehensive as the Nissan one and for a fraction of the price.

I think both will explicitly support a level of mods too, which obviously the Nissan one never would.


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

David - Are any details of the Litchfield or Middlehurst warranties available online? Google doesn't seem to be forthcoming?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

smifffy said:


> David - Are any details of the Litchfield or Middlehurst warranties available online? Google doesn't seem to be forthcoming?


I don't think so as the first ones won't be needed until April this year.
But call Andy Middlehurst or Chris Batho on 01744 26681 for the latest on their policy and/or Iain Litchfield on 01684 850999 for his.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

NITO said:


> I'm potentially in the market for one, have just started looking, so far the ones that stand out have been;
> 
> 2009 Nav 5k for £40,980
> 2010 4k for £44995
> ...


Just don't trade the 34 - that would be car financial suicide... good 34 prices have hardly moved for years now and very good ones have if anything gone up and are now worth the price of an early 35.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Mattysupras R34 sold recently for 38k


----------



## 7341SR (May 29, 2008)

Ok let's assume I paid 53k in may 2009 which is now worth 35-37 trade. Worst case I have lost 18k. Car has done 11k miles, eaten a set of tyres, done a couple of Trackdays, has stone chips, been modded, has missed one service(500 miles), been damaged and repaired by concierge service(new seat, splitter etc) is still on original bellhousing. 
How do I get the bellhousing to fail prior to June 2012 and claim under warranty?
In my opinion all the other items "covered" under warranty will be better covered by paying the cost of repair. If you choose to abuse, eventually you will break something and may well have the warranty refused. Also think of the money you can save by switching to mileage or use based servicing and offset that against any warranty cost.

Past the 3 year point when your 2009 GTR is re-based at a value of £35k your rate of depreciation will slow to £4k then £3k to perhaps £2k per annum. How many more R35's will they build at affordable prices? How long will they be roadworthy, R34's are a minimum of 10 years old, plenty of earlier skyline models doing the rounds.

My advice, buy it, keep it, mod it and run it for the long term.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

+1 That is great advice!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

That's my plan too.

The cost of changing up just one year is all the running costs and depreciation for two years or more.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> May 2009 I paid £53k
> 
> If in Jan 2012 it's worth £35-£40k, I cant help thinking that's not bad at all.
> 
> Okay I've spent thousands on the ruddy thing, but what the heck!


My thoughts too

Having been addressed as 'Pops' on a recent visit to the US, I have decided time must be short, so I shall be enjoying my car even more in '12, with more disregard for what it costs, lol.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

£3,200 for four new tyres?!! Are those made of saffron? Look on tyre wholesalers who will have them for £300 ish.


----------



## 7341SR (May 29, 2008)

enshiu said:


> £3,200 for four new tyres?!! Are those made of saffron? Look on tyre wholesalers who will have them for £300 ish.


I could do with some £300 tyres, where can you get them, dunlop's preferably?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

7341SR said:


> I could do with some £300 tyres, where can you get them, dunlop's preferably?


oops I meant £300 each 

BRIDGESTONE RE070R RFT RUNFLAT 255/40 R20 97Y Tyre - 20" from Tyre Wizard UK

http://www.tyres-pneus-online.co.uk...lat.html?partnerDomain=GooglePS-UK&xtor=AD-47

If you are tracking why don't use second hand tyres they don't need to be MOTed anyway.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/255-40-20...pect+Ratio:40|Diameter:20&hash=item2ebabd9e89


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Zed Ed said:


> My thoughts too
> 
> Having been addressed as 'Pops' on a recent visit to the US, I have decided time must be short, so I shall be enjoying my car even more in '12, with more disregard for what it costs, lol.


:chuckle:

Yup, I fear the boat for trading up has sailed for me too. If I had managed to get £45k for my car at the beginning of last year against a new 11, then I would have done it, but from now on, if my car is only worth £35k I'm keeping it and modding it further.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

enshiu said:


> £3,200 for four new tyres?!! Are those made of saffron? Look on tyre wholesalers who will have them for £300 ish.


They are not Dunlops and they are not £300 each either.

After a period of negotiation I have however sourced the tyres I wanted (original spec Dunlop Run Flats) for a far, far more sensible rate.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

CT17 said:


> They are not Dunlops and they are not £300 each either.


But apart from that he was right lol


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> But apart from that he was right lol


Yep, bang on. :chuckle:


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

I got 2 new Dunlops for £1068 at Xmas - Seemed to be the best price I could get. Anyone found better?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

A bit less each, but I bought all four.


----------



## weebaws (Jun 16, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> WTFF?! £2000 was taking the p1ss, but £3,200?
> I guess because they have a monopoly they think they have you over a barrel.
> 
> How come nobody has challenged Nissan's monopoly for the Dunlops? Surely breaks all sorts of trading laws.
> ...


Hi David - I don't suppose you have any inside info on a release date for the MPSS?

I'm needing new tyres soon but don't want to go for the Bridgestones if the Michelins aren't too far away.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

I think the title of the thread should now change to, "how long before early cars are below £30k".
I am eagerly waiting, I dont think it will be long before an R34 GTR is worth more than a early R35.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Not changing anymore. In 2010 the Gt-R featured on topgear has sold for 40K and was damaged how the .............. did that go?!


----------



## Mark_Paul (Jan 5, 2012)

enshiu said:


> Not changing anymore. In 2010 the Gt-R featured on topgear has sold for 40K and was damaged how the .............. did that go?!


Which GTR was that? Was it for sale on the trader and pistonheads?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Mark_Paul said:


> Which GTR was that? Was it for sale on the trader and pistonheads?


autotrader for 39,989 in 2010 April and seen the car in Keighley High performance centre had the rear bumper repair and was black, plated OU08 XXX the same one top gear featured on their test track. (with the 180km/h 112mph limiter)

http://picasaweb.google.com/116534783112011035263/OU08AUT

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/112540-ou08-aut-visits.html

was sold a few months later.


----------



## 7341SR (May 29, 2008)

enshiu said:


> autotrader for 39,989 in 2010 April and seen the car in Keighley High performance centre had the rear bumper repair and was black, plated OU08 XXX the same one top gear featured on their test track. (with the 180km/h 112mph limiter)
> 
> Picasa Web Albums - Grid - - OU08 AUT
> 
> ...


Just checked my calendar, computer and watch and it says today is 19th January 2012, Phew.

Wtf has April 2010 got to do with this thread?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

7341SR said:


> Just checked my calendar, computer and watch and it says today is 19th January 2012, Phew.
> 
> Wtf has April 2010 got to do with this thread?


It has to do with the prices. 34K on UK cars and 30K on imports.

6 months ago the prices were higher than this


----------



## Mark_Paul (Jan 5, 2012)

enshiu said:


> autotrader for 39,989 in 2010 April and seen the car in Keighley High performance centre had the rear bumper repair and was black, plated OU08 XXX the same one top gear featured on their test track. (with the 180km/h 112mph limiter)
> 
> was sold a few months later.



Keighley always seems to have some of the cheapest higher mileage cars... Id say 40k is still about right for a 10 plate with that spec...


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Whats the private sale value of an October 2010 black edition with Litchfield stage 4 and 7K miles?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

43K-47K?!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd have said £45k + or - £2k depending on the brakes/tyres.

You can ask for a bit more, and hope someone comes along that wants a stage 4... but it depends how much you want to sell it really.
At the same price as an unmodified it should sell quicker.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks just wondered, I wont be selling for some time - what else can you buy that give you this package for under 80K................


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

no way to buy anything else this performance for this less money.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> no way to buy anything else this performance for this less money.


Lol theres an RK32 that runs 9's that was for sale a month ago for £16k


----------

